# Early spring



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Two Red Admiraslsand a Tortoishell butterflies spotted in the garden this afternoon. Along with a swarm of Ladybirds, no frog spawn yet. I think the Huskies may have eaten the frogs.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have so much frog Spawn so I think the dogs must have got the frogs Dave.
I have ladybirds.
Two wood Pidgeons are very friendly and cooing all day.
The Forsythia is coming out.
I cleaned the m/Home out and the shed.


Spring has sprung :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Any cuckoos yet? A bit early I know but things are a-changing.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tonyt said:


> Any cuckoos yet? A bit early I know but things are a-changing.


No I haven't heard one yet --


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They are roosting in FACTS. :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------

